# [Video-Intel] Problemas con TvOut (S-video->Composite)

## Ralgo

Buenas, tengo el siguiente inconveniente:

Hace poco me sorprendi al ver que la salida TV-OUT funcionaba "automagicamente" (supongo q antes no funcionaba por que usaba el KernelModesetting) y de forma correcta... bueno, casi.

Les explico, cuento con una Intel 965GM en un notebook Acer Aspire 2920, la salida es a través de un cable Composite (ese cable amarillo xD. cual es el nombre en español?) conectada a la TV, en el otro extremo hay un adaptador a S-Video, el cual llega al notebook. Esto es asi ya que mi TV solo soporta ese tipo de salidas (Composite).

Cabe señalar que no uso un archivo xorg.conf, sino que uso la autodetección (funciona perfecto tb).

Con la herramienta xrandr la salida resulta perfecta, reconoce los modos validos para la TV y hasta el Formato (NTSC-M)... pero, la imagén se ve en blanco y negro. Les muestro la salida de "xrandr --verbose":

```
TV connected 1024x768+1280+0 (0x119) normal (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm

   Identifier: 0x3d

   Timestamp:  3687245

   Subpixel:   unknown

   Clones:    

   CRTC:       0

   CRTCs:      0 1

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

   HUE: 0 (0x00000000)   range:  (0,255)

   SATURATION: 64 (0x00000040)   range:  (0,255)

   CONTRAST: 64 (0x00000040)   range:  (0,255)

   BRIGHTNESS: 128 (0x00000080)   range:  (0,255)

   BOTTOM: 37 (0x00000025)   range:  (0,100)

   RIGHT: 46 (0x0000002e)   range:  (0,100)

   TOP: 36 (0x00000024)   range:  (0,100)

   LEFT: 54 (0x00000036)   range:  (0,100)

   TV_FORMAT:   NTSC-M

      supported: NTSC-M       NTSC-443     NTSC-J       PAL-M       

                 PAL-N        PAL         

  1024x768 (0x119)   26.9MHz *current

        h: width  1024 start 1025 end 1088 total 1120 skew    0 clock   24.0KHz

        v: height  768 start  769 end  800 total  801           clock   30.0Hz

  800x600 (0x11a)   17.0MHz

        h: width   800 start  801 end  864 total  896 skew    0 clock   19.0KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  632 total  633           clock   30.0Hz

  848x480 (0x11b)   14.5MHz

        h: width   848 start  849 end  912 total  944 skew    0 clock   15.4KHz

        v: height  480 start  481 end  512 total  513           clock   30.0Hz

  640x480 (0x11c)   11.3MHz

        h: width   640 start  641 end  704 total  736 skew    0 clock   15.4KHz

        v: height  480 start  481 end  512 total  513           clock   30.0Hz

```

Este problema ya me habia ocurrido, y lo solucionaba simplemente especificando que la salida debia ser en modo Composite y no en S-Video... esto lo lograba antes con una VGA Nvidia, el cual es bastante sencillo especificar con el nvidia-settings... de hecho, recuerdo que en Windows podia hacer eso con esta tarjeta Intel (No puedo asegurarlo eso si, llevo mucho tiempo sin tener Windows instalado en esta maquina).

Entonces, buscando por la red, he encontrado parametros como "--set TVOutFormat COMPOSITE" o cosas por el estilo... pero simplemente xrandr me rechaza esos parametros. Leyendo el Man Intel he visto que los parametros que se usan ahora son el de "--set TV_Connector Composite", pero sigue sin aceptarlos... incluso creando un archivo xorg.conf estático y especificando una sección para la TV, sigue mostrandolo en Blanco Y Negro.

```

cberoiza@Tarro ~ $ xrandr --output TV --set TV_FORMAT NTSC-M --set TV_Connector Composite

X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)

  Major opcode of failed request:  148 (RANDR)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  11 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  25

  Current serial number in output stream:  25

```

Entonces, la pregunta es... alguien sabe que debo hacer para  forzar la señal de la salida a Composite en vez de S-Video?, cualquier orientación estaré muy agradecido... aqui algunos datos más:

```
x11-base/xorg-server  Installed versions:  1.6.2-r1

x11-apps/xrandr Installed versions:  1.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Installed versions:  2.8.0

sys-apps/hal Installed versions:  0.5.12_rc1-r6

```

```
uname -a

Linux Tarro 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 22 23:12:24 CLT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

Saludos!...

----------

## Ralgo

Bueno, finalmente usando un archivo estático xorg.conf logré que funcionara igual que con la autodetección de randr.

Quedó así:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel 965GM"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName   "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "AccelMethod" "UXA" 

   Option      "NoDDC" "true"

   Option      "monitor-LVDS1" "LCD"

   Option      "monitor-TV1" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LCD"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "TV"

   Option      "TV_FORMAT" "NTSC-M" 

   Option      "TV_Connector" "S-Video" #Composite Falla!

   Option      "RightOf" "LCD"

EndSection

```

La linea clave es la que sale en la sección TV, Option "TV_Connector" seguida del parámetro correspondiente.

Bueno, son tres los posibles valores, S-Video, Composite y Component... con S-Video y Component funciona, pero siempre manteniendo el "Blanco y Negro", con Composite simplemente no muestra nada.

Asi que nada, creo que por ahora no hay solución, habrá q esperar a que funcione correctamente estas opciones en el futuro.

Saludos!.

----------

